# rifle identification



## enfieldxxx (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi !
Does anybody know what rifle it is ? And what it ciuld be worth. I thought it is either a british or american lee enfield, but the pics I compare it with online are always different. The shat does not , like in the other pics, extend to almost the end of barrel.
Also it does not have a clip, one has to push the bullets straight into the rifle and they are stored below the barrel. The barrel is app. 24inches and it has a secong, folging ,sharpshooter, sight.

marking on rifle :
½
BNP.303
2 222
185 TONS PER [

W10888

thanks !


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like an enfield that has been "bubba'd"


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

This rifle looks like it started out as a 1914 pattern Enfield and was later "sporterized". It looks similar to many sporterized 1917 Enfields that were used by US troops in WW I. Yours would seem to be the British variant since it is marked .303.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup, it is a P-14, it is too bad someone sporterized it, hopefully it has the original front sight and a uncut barrel. If the barrel is cut the gun is worth less than $200 and more in the range of $150 for average samples, bore condition plays into the price alot. If it were uncut with all the original wood it would be a $400-$700 gun depending on condition and variances. When I was a kid I bought a mint condition P-17 (the american 30-06 version) for $160. The guy had a whole crate of them and they were all just about mint, I shot the heck out of the thing until I traded it for a scoped savage 110. Boy what a dumb move that was.


----------

